# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Help me move and study in Germany

## shaina410

HI EVERYONE! :Heart: 

New user here & DYING TO MOVE & FINISH MY BACHELORS DEGREE IN ARCHITECTURE (or communication design) in GERMANY. 

I am looking at probably staying at BERLIN or HAMBURG

I have been doing my research and have been trying to contact schools and sending them my paperwork.


I currently live in Perth Australia and originally from the Philippines.
Finished Highschool, done 2 full diplomas & have done 1 yr of bachelors over here in Perth Au.
I have acquired an IELTS (english lang. exam) here in perth, AU, as english is my second language but i think i'm not so bad at it. 
I have done 2 full diplomas and i am done with my 1st year in architecture and looking at continuing overseas BUT I AM HAVING SO MUCH TROUBLE getting in universities as they keep focusing on looking at my HIGHSCHOOL DIPLOMA which i finished in the Philippines and it's so hard because we have a completely different curriculum in comparison to other countries. 

I have emailed some uni assist websites but they keep directing me to other websites that say the same stuff that they wouldn't be able to assess my qualifications and it is frustrating me already cos i've been on this for months staying up so late figuring out what to do.

I just want to get my paper work assessed already. Any websites or companies out there in Germany that you'd like to recommend?

It's just that i don't understand why schools would still focus on my HS DIPLOMA when I'm already doing my bachelors degree in architecture. They told me i have to have a qualification that's clearly under arts in design that i have been doing for 3 years. I mean, i already have.... the 2 diplomas i've acquired was under arts and design and clearly acrhitecture counts as another year?? in total that's already 3 years plus in my final year of highschool i'm involved in a lot of arts and design electives that's said on my qualifications. 

HELP A SISTA OUT PLEASE :Sad 2: 
I wanna move outta here and live in Germany <3 

I don't mind getting into a language school first so i could get in the unis but i'd like at least one of my qualifications to be credited. 

If any of you know some schools in hamburg&berlin that offer arts and design courses(bachelors degree) in ENGLISH as well that would be so damn great.
I am looking into COMMUNICATION DESIGN or ARCHITECTURE<3

MUCH LOVE!
long live GERMANY.

----------

